# Perfectly imperfect stingray.



## bits n pieces (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought this as a frame and crank and found the rest of the parts. I cut a road bike chain gaurd down and moved the rear bracket on it to make it fit this stingray. It worked great.


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 30, 2012)

very nice bits n pieces..loving this bike and well done on finding all the  pieces for it.

also top job done on the chain gaurd,it looks brill.


----------

